
Ask HN: Python rewritten in Rust? - lcnmrn
Does it make sense to avoid GC&#x2F;JIT by rewriting Python in Rust instead of C&#x2F;RPython used for CPython&#x2F;PyPy?
======
bjourne
No it doesn't. The implementation language doesn't affect what features the
language runtime itself can provide.

------
nprescott
There's this talk by Dan Callahan from PyCon 2015 that touches on the very
topic - "My Python's a Little Rust-y"[0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CwJ0MH-4MA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CwJ0MH-4MA)

------
_RPM
Let's re write the Kernel in Rust too.

~~~
sigjuice
Which kernel?

~~~
_RPM
_the_ Kernel

~~~
sigjuice
There's more than one kernel. Your emphasis and capitalization does not make
it clear which one you mean.

